# IELTS Academic or General required for PR?



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I have given Academic module for IELTS and got more than 7 in all sections. Right now I am in my State Sponsorship stage. Got positive skill assessment from EA. Now I am worried coz usually for immigration purpose they ask us to write GT. Is anyone aware of cases where candidate has given Academic IELTS and got Australia Visa grant? Does DIAC accept Academic scores?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,
I beleive they accept academic as well but I cannot authoritatively say so. On their website they say: "you need only take the general training test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority."


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Both General and Academic results are accepted by DIAC.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies patopking and Maz25..just keeping my fingers crossed now.. :confused2:


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Worry not, all will be well.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope someone can enlighten me on this...

My wife is the primary applicant - she is going to be assess by an accounting body which needs an academic module for IELTS with no grade lower than 7 in all subjects; on her exams last August, she managed to fulfill this requirement. As far as her assessing body is concerned, she is good. Points-wise, she managed to salvage 10 points for it.

Now supposing we want to aim to get a higher points as far as English Language is concerned (for DIAC purposes), can we sit down and retake but this time she will be taking the General Module? As some of us may know, General is somehow easier than Academics. Do you think DIAC will be okey with this?


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> I hope someone can enlighten me on this...
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant - she is going to be assess by an accounting body which needs an academic module for IELTS with no grade lower than 7 in all subjects; on her exams last August, she managed to fulfill this requirement. As far as her assessing body is concerned, she is good. Points-wise, she managed to salvage 10 points for it.
> 
> Now supposing we want to aim to get a higher points as far as English Language is concerned (for DIAC purposes), can we sit down and retake but this time she will be taking the General Module? As some of us may know, General is somehow easier than Academics. Do you think DIAC will be okey with this?


No..I dont think so..If the assessing body has strictly mentioned Academic module, then DIAC also will accept only "Academic" module, not General Module.


----------



## manu2029 (Nov 20, 2012)

I sent a query to immi.gov.au and got my doubt clarified , if the IELTS academic score can also be considered

I am pasting below the exact wordings which was in their document, they sent me to my question.

“IELTS has an academic test and a general training test – you need only take the general training test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority, though the Department will accept either.”

Hope this helps someone like me.

Thanks


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

manu2029 said:


> I sent a query to immi.gov.au and got my doubt clarified , if the IELTS academic score can also be considered
> 
> I am pasting below the exact wordings which was in their document, they sent me to my question.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info manu2029..Infact I had given Academic IELTS and got my PR approved just yesterday..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

If you are migrating on on skilled visa Academic/General any one will do, for a student visa strictly Academic


----------



## manu2029 (Nov 20, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks for the info manu2029..Infact I had given Academic IELTS and got my PR approved just yesterday..


Congrats,

Good to know that you got your PR approved. Please can you tell us when can you enter Australia after getting your 189 visa approved? Will this be mentioned in the Visa Grant letter? 

Also it would be helpful if you tell us about the documents you submitted.

Thanks


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

patopking said:


> Hi,
> I beleive they accept academic as well but I cannot authoritatively say so. On their website they say: "you need only take the general training test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority."


Sir,
I got acs 263111,now waiting for ielts result.then apply eoi.
can you suggest me,i ielts result every time low.
any suggestion got states.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

gemaltu said:


> Sir,
> I got acs 263111,now waiting for ielts result.then apply eoi.
> can you suggest me,i ielts result every time low.
> any suggestion got states.




i did not get you ! :confused2:


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

manu2029 said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Good to know that you got your PR approved. Please can you tell us when can you enter Australia after getting your 189 visa approved? Will this be mentioned in the Visa Grant letter?
> 
> ...


hey manu2029..I am a 190 visa holder..not 189..and I should make my initial entry before nov 2013..its mentioned very clearly in the visa grant letter..

as far as the documents we submitted is concerned, our agent did that for us..he was just asking us n we were giving him..  but documentation was huge.. and it was done very meticulously..


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have given Academic module for IELTS and got more than 7 in all sections. Right now I am in my State Sponsorship stage. Got positive skill assessment from EA. Now I am worried coz usually for immigration purpose they ask us to write GT. Is anyone aware of cases where candidate has given Academic IELTS and got Australia Visa grant? Does DIAC accept Academic scores?


I found this line which I think clears all confusion. See the bold line:

"IELTS has an academic test and a general training test – you need only take the general training test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority, *though the Department will accept either*."

Actually I was also in the same confusion. Then I mailed to DIAC and then they sent me this PDF. Moreover one of my friends contacted a member in DIAC and that person also ensure both are accepted. So no worries now.


----------



## CuriousMind (Oct 3, 2012)

*URGENT: IELTS... General VS Academic*

Hi everybody,

My professsion is on the ACS list of Software Engineer and i have already given academic exam with 7.0 in each component (for some future reason of studying, i have given the Academic exam).

will I need to re-sit the General version of the test to be considered by DIAC?

Has someone actually submitted an Academic version of IELTS and have been accepted by DIAC if their occuapation does not require to sit an Academic exam?

Many Thanks.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

CuriousMind said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> My professsion is on the ACS list of Software Engineer and i have already given academic exam with 7.0 in each component (for some future reason of studying, i have given the Academic exam).
> 
> ...


As far as I know you can use your academic Ielts results..General test is easy then academic and academic can be used for any occupation but on the other hand if you have general ilets then you have to worry about all this..


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

CuriousMind said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> My professsion is on the ACS list of Software Engineer and i have already given academic exam with 7.0 in each component (for some future reason of studying, i have given the Academic exam).
> 
> ...


My cousin is a system administrator and she also did academic ielts whereas the requirement was general. She didn't have an issue in obtaining visa (PR) with academic irlts. So you won't have an issue.

Good luck CuriousMind


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Dear Experts / Experienced people on this blog,

I am new onto this blog, request you all to help me find an answer for my question.

I am trying to apply for Australin PR - I got my ACS cleared recently & I am applying under subclass 189 as " Computer network and systems engineer ANZSCO 263111 ", I have my IELTS acadamic results in place. My question is does DIAC accepts acadamic instead of general ? are there any people on this forum who have experienced similar situation in the past & what was the output in result of applying for IELTS academic.

I have a substantial 10 years of experience in Information Technology Industry.

Please advice.

Apologies in advance, if I am not posting my question in the right forum.

Thanks & Regards,

DA


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

akhil_devraj said:


> Dear Experts / Experienced people on this blog,
> 
> I am new onto this blog, request you all to help me find an answer for my question.
> 
> ...


Hi,

DIAC doesn't specify the IELTS module.. You can apply with academic or general IELTS results. If IELTS results are not older than 3 years, they accept that as a valid IELTS score. For some professions, (Accountants specially) Academic IELTS is required for skill assessment. But for visa application, both types are okay..

In EOI, they don't even ask the module. You have to enter only the IELTS score..

Good luck..

Ruchkal


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks Ruchkal, so, can I safely go ahead & apply for EOI ?


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

akhil_devraj said:


> thanks Ruchkal, so, can I safely go ahead & apply for EOI ?


Of course you can.. 

Good luck...:hippie:

Ruchkal


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

manu2029 said:


> I sent a query to immi.gov.au and got my doubt clarified , if the IELTS academic score can also be considered
> 
> I am pasting below the exact wordings which was in their document, they sent me to my question.
> 
> ...


Thanks Manu -

I am in the process of applying EOI - as I have given IELTS Academic under subclass 189 & under ANZCO 263111 ( Software engineer) My Score
L-6.0, R-6.0, W-7.0, S-7.0 Overall 6.5*** Since, I have substantial experience of 10 years & age less than 33 I can claim for 30 points for age, 15 points for work experience & of course " 0" for competent english. However, without this criteria, I am still landing at 60 points. Should I be going ahead & apply for my EOI ? Please advice anyone - Thanks in advance.


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Other advices from different people are also welcome, please also show me the source where IELTS academic was accepted for 263111 & visa was granted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

akhil_devraj said:


> Other advices from different people are also welcome, please also show me the source where IELTS academic was accepted for 263111 & visa was granted. Thanks in advance.


You can use me as an example..:drum:

I did Academic IELTS and got 7 in each band.. So, in migration process, I got 10 points English capability and got visa grant on 04th November 2013...:bounce:

They don't care the module.. Only thing they concern is whether IELTS score is expired or not...

Good luck..

Ruchkal


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Can anyone suggest or have any email address for Australia Immigration department for clearing queries ?

Thanks in advance
AKKi


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

akhil_devraj said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can anyone suggest or have any email address for Australia Immigration department for clearing queries ?
> 
> ...


Hi AKKi,

DIBP suggests that if you are outside Australia, you should contact the relevant immigration office outside Australia.

Help and support


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> You can use me as an example..:drum:
> 
> I did Academic IELTS and got 7 in each band.. So, in migration process, I got 10 points English capability and got visa grant on 04th November 2013...:bounce:
> 
> ...


*** Thanks Ruchkal, what was your occupation Id ? *** 

Regards,


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> You can use me as an example..:drum:
> 
> I did Academic IELTS and got 7 in each band.. So, in migration process, I got 10 points English capability and got visa grant on 04th November 2013...:bounce:
> 
> ...


*** Thanks Ruchkal, more over I believe you are an accountant so, for accountants generally DIAC now DIBP would accept academic. But, I am Network Professional with Occupation code 26311. That is my worrying factor.

My Second query is :

In my ACS - these are the comments mentioned:

" Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Osmania University completed March 2003 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after April 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled

level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 02/04 - 01/05 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: ABC
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/05 - 06/07 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: ABC
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/07 - 12/08 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: ABC
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/08 - 05/13 (4yrs 5mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: ABC

Now, almost one year 3 months have been deducted from my experience, if I wait till April 2014 I would still fall under more than 8 years of experience to claim complete 15 points. Do I need to wait as I have received my Invitation to apply Visa ? till April 2014 ? or shall I go ahead right away so that, I am falling shortage of just 4 months to complete 8 years. Does DIBP accepts that ? Do, I need to conform with the immigration team ??

Please suggest & other folks comments are also welcome here 

THanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi akhil_devraj, 

you need to have evidence for the points you claim _at the time of invitation_. If you claimed points for 8 years of experience (although you only have 7yrs 8mths of "skilled" employment) you have overclaimed and chances are high that your visa will be refused. I'd suggest to let the invitation expire, update the EOI (= tick "not relevant" for all work experience up to April 2006) and wait for a new invite.


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone knows whether DIBP accepts IELTS Academic scores ? I have exactly 60 points applied for EOI recently waiting for invitation, plugged in my academic scores & proceeding further. My hunt is on - does received a successful Visa with IELTS academic scores in the last one year 2013 -2014 . Kindly, please post your views & opinons here - Thanks & Regards


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello Zamil525,

Can you send me the copy of PDF which you received ? to my email address. [email protected]

Thanks & Regards,
Akhil



zamil525 said:


> I found this line which I think clears all confusion. See the bold line:
> 
> "IELTS has an academic test and a general training test – you need only take the general training test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority, *though the Department will accept either*."
> 
> Actually I was also in the same confusion. Then I mailed to DIAC and then they sent me this PDF. Moreover one of my friends contacted a member in DIAC and that person also ensure both are accepted. So no worries now.


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello manu2029,

To which email address did you send your query ? & could you please forward that email reply to my email address - [email protected]

if possible - Thanks in advance.

Akhil



manu2029 said:


> I sent a query to immi.gov.au and got my doubt clarified , if the IELTS academic score can also be considered
> 
> I am pasting below the exact wordings which was in their document, they sent me to my question.
> 
> ...


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello katy_aus,

Could you please send me the copy or share a copy of the reply which you received to [email protected]

Appreciated !
thanks
Akhil



zamil525 said:


> I found this line which I think clears all confusion. See the bold line:
> 
> "IELTS has an academic test and a general training test – you need only take the general training test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority, *though the Department will accept either*."
> 
> Actually I was also in the same confusion. Then I mailed to DIAC and then they sent me this PDF. Moreover one of my friends contacted a member in DIAC and that person also ensure both are accepted. So no worries now.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

akhil_devraj said:


> Does anyone knows whether DIBP accepts IELTS Academic scores ? I have exactly 60 points applied for EOI recently waiting for invitation, plugged in my academic scores & proceeding further. My hunt is on - does received a successful Visa with IELTS academic scores in the last one year 2013 -2014 . Kindly, please post your views & opinons here - Thanks & Regards


Yes, they do accept IELTS Academic module.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I would like to share this important information with you all who are confused about General or academic - I recently received my grant with academic scores. I am a live example in this scenario. Please go ahead even if you have academic scores.

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------

